# time to harvest BUT buds wont get bigger HELP?



## crazemarijuanna (Sep 8, 2007)

bullshit


----------



## Stinkfoot13 (Sep 8, 2007)

i fed my outdoor plants with a spray bottle, catfish guts,big *** buds
awesome,always mix lite.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 8, 2007)

crazemarijuanna said:
			
		

> for sum reason my plants wont grow bigger buds the plants are big about 5 feet tall the buds just get longer and more seethru scraggly lookin but smell really good and got lots of crystals and 50% of the hairs are red
> i grow out side they get a good amount of sunlite but idk why they wont get much bigger and when i have dryed them they get really dry in about 2 days ...idk wat to do?any info you could give me would relly help


 
What kind of light do you have?


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 9, 2007)

The sun


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

ok... so how long have they been in the flowering stage? They might be ready for harvesting?


----------



## jash (Sep 9, 2007)

post some pics


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

hahaha, for real I want to see some bud action.


----------



## crazemarijuanna (Sep 9, 2007)

ill put some pics on today but ya i grow outside


----------



## gardenandcats (Sep 9, 2007)

Are you suing a good budding fertilizer weekly?Try adding one tablespoon of mollasses per gallon of water 1x a week


----------

